# Wyoming Whitetails Kill shots



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Q1VAdx-3t8"]YouTube - Wyoming Whitetail kill shots.[/ame]


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

I enjoyed it, thanks for sharing.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

nice video! some very nice bucks and some good shots. Always hard to tell on the camera angles. Every deer went down so looks fine to me. Congrats to you and your fam.


----------



## wallhd (Nov 14, 2010)

Quite a hunting trip especially with the entire family and also recording the action. Great !!!! I bet it was an enjoyable ride home. Wyoming is a great state to hunt.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Looks like your family had a great time. Do you have any close up photos of those bucks? They looked to be very nice deer. As far as the shooting goes they all appeared to be quick humane kills to me.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Great job both videoing and shooting


----------



## Cuz (Jan 16, 2008)

I enjoyed it as well. Thanks for posting!


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

duxdog said:


> Is this a video on how to make a bad shot and still get the deer?


Which shot was bad?
Great hunt, great video! looked like a blast!


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

super job on your hunt.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Have a nice day.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Glad you had a great time wth your family. You guys shot some nice bucks. Congrats and good luck in the future.


----------



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

Looks a little younger in those pictures too!!! Look what I did in 199?.

Seriously???

You can't even post a pic of your wife or kid killing a buck on here these days without someone saying something negative!!!!!:sad:


----------

